# Surfing photos



## gudun74 (Feb 22, 2012)

Some photos I took last weekend at Manly, Australia during the Australian Open of Surfing.




Australian Open of Surfing, Manly by gudun, on Flickr




Australian Open of Surfing, Manly by gudun, on Flickr




Australian Open of Surfing, Manly by gudun, on Flickr




Australian Open of Surfing, Manly by gudun, on Flickr




Australian Open of Surfing, Manly by gudun, on Flickr


----------



## 6dunes (Feb 22, 2012)

Great colorfull pixs. What camera/lens combi did you use?


----------



## gudun74 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks 6dunes, all these photos were taken with my 5D MkII + Canon 70-300 L.
All taken at 300mm hand-held then cropped as the surfers were a bit far from the beach..


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 22, 2012)

More pictures of the surfer girl please!!

;D


----------



## Beautor (Feb 22, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> More pictures of the surfer girl please!!
> 
> ;D



+1!

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Feb 22, 2012)

First pic is the best!

dario.


----------



## CowGummy (Feb 22, 2012)

Kamera Obscura said:


> First pic is the best!
> 
> dario.



lol... it really is a cracking shot. ;D


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Feb 22, 2012)

IMG_1591 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi/Canon EF 70-200mm f/4.0 L IS
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/1250)
Aperture	f/5.0
Focal Length	185 mm
ISO Speed	100


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 22, 2012)

Untitled by TexPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## tt (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone want to chip into the get TexPhoto a 2x converter?  
Great shots


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 23, 2012)

tt said:


> Anyone want to chip into the get TexPhoto a 2x converter?
> Great shots


We should also get him a 7D because I want to get 1.6 x 2.0 times closer to shot 1!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't believe gudun74 has only got +3 karma after posting a shot like that...


----------



## baks5523 (Feb 24, 2012)

Taken at Land's End, the southern tip of Baja California during christmas break.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 24, 2012)

gudun74 said:


> Thanks 6dunes, all these photos were taken with my 5D MkII + Canon 70-300 L.
> All taken at 300mm hand-held then cropped as the surfers were a bit far from the beach..



This seems to prove once and for all that the 5D2 can be regarded as a decent choice also for action/sports shots.


----------



## stilscream (Feb 24, 2012)

Not of surfing, per se, but in Carlsbad, CA whilst on vacation I caught this young boy with surfboard in hand.

I know, I know, not as cool as some smoking hot girl catching a wave, but it was what I could shoot in front of my wife.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 24, 2012)

stilscream said:


> Not of surfing, per se, but in Carlsbad, CA whilst on vacation I caught this young boy with surfboard in hand.
> 
> I know, I know, not as cool as some smoking hot girl catching a wave, but it was what I could shoot in front of my wife.


not bad but you should rotate it so the horrizon is level and crop to suit also what is the big black patch at the bottom?
love the colours and nice composition though


----------



## stilscream (Feb 24, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> stilscream said:
> 
> 
> > Not of surfing, per se, but in Carlsbad, CA whilst on vacation I caught this young boy with surfboard in hand.
> ...



Thanks for the tips! The sun had been set for several minutes. Had to use ISO 2000 (35mm f1.4L) on my 7d. The beach just became black w/o the surf's glitter. I was going down steep steps which angled me high above the young boy.


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 24, 2012)

stilscream said:


> Thanks for the tips! The sun had been set for several minutes. Had to use ISO 2000 (35mm f1.4L) on my 7d. The beach just became black w/o the surf's glitter. I was going down steep steps which angled me high above the young boy.


It's quite pretty, but you definitely need to lose some of the beach on the bottom—probably about half the distance from the bottom of the surfer's feet to the bottom of the photo. As it is the composition is a bit awkward-looking, but with the fix it'll be perfect. Great job shooting!


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 24, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> More pictures of the surfer girl please!!
> 
> ;D



Haha +1 8)


----------



## yvon22 (Feb 24, 2012)

From the pier at Oceanside. CA.



surfer by Yves Couturier, on Flickr


----------



## stilscream (Feb 24, 2012)

One other I was proud of ...


----------



## triggermike (Feb 25, 2012)

A couple of shots of surfing and kite surfing on Ft. Lauderdale Beach . . .


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 4, 2012)

Untitled by TexPhoto, on Flickr




Untitled by TexPhoto, on Flickr




Untitled by TexPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## nitsujwalker (Mar 8, 2012)

Here are some kite-surfers in Florence Oregon.


----------



## Tijn (Mar 21, 2012)

The sun coming in through the waves is stunning.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 10, 2012)

These pictures are inspirational! Love them.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 23, 2012)

Tijn said:


> The sun coming in through the waves is stunning.



It was a beautiful day... Generally it's hard to shoot surfing near sunset on the west coast, but it worked out that day.


----------



## JR (Apr 25, 2012)

gudun74 said:


> Some photos I took last weekend at Manly, Australia during the Australian Open of Surfing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots!


----------



## !Xabbu (Apr 28, 2012)

yvon22 said:


> From the pier at Oceanside. CA.
> 
> 
> 
> surfer by Yves Couturier, on Flickr



I like the composition - the wave looks really powerful.


----------



## Mick (Jul 9, 2012)

I dont do surfing much. Not bad for an amateur.

Mick


----------



## Mick (Jul 9, 2012)

Big surf! 

Mck


----------



## Mick (Jul 9, 2012)

Storm and wind. 

Mick


----------

